# Rikki and Running Around the Train Question



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

This question refers back to the topic "Somehow this is just wrong" found in the Railroad Operations and the "Youtube" Video link found there [Running Around the Train]. In the video at 3:09 Rikki makes a whistle signal by partially opening the whistle momentarily before opening the valve completely. I like that sound. Is it possible to duplicate that sound with a Phoenix Sound System?

Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Only if it is already available pre-recorded. 

There are other sound systems that identify the sound as beginning, middle and end, and pushing the whistle for a short time will only play the beginning, not the middle and end. 

You could also get a sound system that allows downloading a custom sound from an ordinary sound file and playing it... 

But these other ways are not Phoenix... 

Greg


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Greg


----------

